# Irak aktuell



## technofreak (21 März 2003)

Als zweiten Thread zu den aktullen Ereignissen:

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,241332,00.html



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> US-Generalstabschef Richard Myers sagte, der Krieg werde möglicherweise nicht schnell vorüber sein.



Na , so langsam wird schon mal vorsichtshalber auf ein neues Vietnam vorbereitet :abgelehnt: 


tf


----------



## bahnrolli (22 März 2003)

*auch wenn es nicht so aktuell ist (oder doch???)*

Hier mal was zur Ergänzung

http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/special/irak/14123/1.html


Wenn ich mir vorstelle, daß bei den Unterzeichnern des genannten Briefes Fachleute für Abrüstung dabei sind, kommt mir irgendwo der Vergleich mit dem Bock und dem Gärtner in den Sinn.... :roll: 

Sonnige Grüße aus Waldau!
Bahnrolli


----------



## technofreak (22 März 2003)

*Embedded Journalism -- neue Form der Kriegsberichterstattung*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/pmz-22.03.03-000/

Warum nehmen nicht gleich die Reporter die Knarre in die Hand oder die "Kämpfer" das Mikro und die Kamera:

Alles aus einer Hand ........

_*Zensur soll es nicht geben, verspricht das US-Militär*_

und den Klapperstorch, und der Osterhase und , und , und...

Wie sagte mal ein altes Mütterchen: Es ist doch wirklich ertaunlich, daß der liebe Gott immer genau so viel an einem  
Tag geschehen läßt, das die Zeitung grade voll wird  :crazy: 

Und weil das Mütterchen noch nix von on-line weiß, kann sie natürlich auch keine so schönen bunten Bilder sehen:

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,241651,00.html



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> FOTOSTRECKE
> 
> Bagdad in Flammen
> 
> Diese Bilder wird die Welt nicht vergessen: *Mit massiven Luftangriffen haben die Alliierten am Freitagabend Teile der irakischen Hauptstadt in ein flammendes Inferno verwandelt. Noch ist unbekannt, wie viele Iraker ihr Leben verloren.*



Bitte nicht vergessen: *Klicken Sie auf ein Bild, um zur Großansicht zu gelangen*






tf

PS: Heißt es nicht in der Jägersprache eine Strecke Wild erlegen???


----------



## technofreak (24 März 2003)

Alliierten droht blutiger Kleinkrieg um jede Stadt

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,241881,00.html

Vietnam ?????

tf


----------



## Captain Picard (24 März 2003)

Das etwas andere Kriegstagebuch:

http://www.fettig.de/new/index.htm

cp


----------



## technofreak (24 März 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,241900,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> PANNENSERIE
> Die Querschläger der Alliierten
> 
> Während der Vormarsch der Alliierten schleppender verläuft als geplant, häufen sich die "Fehlermeldungen".
> ...



Große Worte schwingen am heimischen Herd ist eben doch was anderes als die brutale Wirklichkeit.....

und auch der heimische Herd wird langsam nicht mehr so gemütlich...

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,241866,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> "Liebe Terroristen - Bush kommt aus Texas"
> Den US-Fernsehsendern sind die Friedensdemos im eigenen Land bestenfalls zehnsekündige Newsclips wert. Doch der Protest gegen Bushs Irak-Feldzug wird auch in den Vereinigten Staaten lauter. In New York demonstrierten mehr als 250.000 Menschen - wie eine Fotodokumentation zeigt mit zum Teil üblen Anfeindungen gegen US-Präsident Bush.




merkwürdig wie sich das bei CNN liest:

http://www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/meast/03/24/sprj.irq.war.main/index.html

U.S. cites 'rapid' progress in war


			
				CNN  schrieb:
			
		

> Franks said there is "nothing at all unexpected" about the "sporadic resistance" encountered so far


Sporadischer Widerstand , es geht doch nichts über eine gesunde Schönfärberei.....

tf


----------



## technofreak (27 März 2003)

Mal eine andere Art gegen den Krieg zu protestieren:

*Antiwar hacker strikes the U.S. Navy *

http://news.com.com/1200-1002-993690.html?tag=nl


			
				c net schrieb:
			
		

> Perhaps most notably, the U.S. Navy Web site was hacked by an activist called Apocalypse. The message posted on the site read: "No War, U.S.A think they can tell the world what to do, It is not what you can do for your country, it's what your country can do for you! This defacement is dedicated to my bro."


tf


----------



## Devilfrank (27 März 2003)

Mit ihrem Dilettantismus werden die Amis schon noch aus einem Monster einen Märtyrer schaffen.
http://www.manager-magazin.de/ebusiness/artikel/0,2828,242179-2,00.html
http://www.ftd.de/pw/in/1048711356762.html?nv=lnen 
:unzufrieden:


----------



## Devilfrank (27 März 2003)

Der Kuchen wird schon aufgeteilt...
http://www.manager-magazin.de/unternehmen/artikel/0,2828,242324,00.html


----------



## technofreak (27 März 2003)

Da paßt das doch gut dazu: 
Bush und Blair wollen Uno in Hilfsmaßnahmen einbinden


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> "Es war das erste Treffen zwischen US-Präsident Bush und Premierminister Blair seit Kriegsbeginn.
> In Camp David zeigten sich die beiden siegesgewiss -
> *und genehmigten der Uno, dass sie das Hilfsprogramm "Öl für Nahrungsmittel" wieder aufnehmen darf.*"


  0



			
				DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kuchen wird schon aufgeteilt...l


ob die sich da nicht mal etwas verschätzen: 

MONATELANGER KRIEG
Das unterschätzte Worst-Case-Szenario



			
				Der  Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> "Schlechtes Wetter, chaotischer Nachschub und ein überraschend hartnäckiger Feind: Der Krieg im Irak könnte noch Monate dauern und eine massive Verstärkung der alliierten Truppen erfordern, befürchten ranghohe US-Offiziere."



Vietnam rückt immer näher.......

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,242352,00.html

HUMANITÄRE KRISE IM IRAK

"Wir haben die Kontrolle verloren"



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Im Irak, versprechen die Alliierten, soll eine der größten humanitären Hilfsaktionen der Geschichte anrollen. Bisher ist davon wenig zu sehen: Essensrationen lagern jenseits der Grenzen, Hilfsschiffe und -Lkw stecken fest. Eine erste Ausgabe von Lebensmitteln endete in einem Desaster. Und ein Streit über den Zugriff auf das irakische Öl bedroht ein wichtiges Uno-Programm.



Das kleinere Übel ........


----------



## Devilfrank (28 März 2003)

http://www.ftd.de/pw/in/1048711359547.html?nv=lnen

_Der Krieg gegen Saddam hat mit Öl nichts zu tun, beteuerte die US-Regierung vor dem Einmarsch. Wenn man den perfekten Einsatz der Feuerwehr mit der stockenden Hilfe für die irakischen Dörfer und Städte vergleicht, fällt es schwer, dies zu glauben. Während in Safwan Tausende zu verdursten drohen, werden für Löscharbeiten Millionen Liter Wasser problemlos in die Wüste gekarrt.

Der Krieg soll die US-Wirtschaft ankurbeln. In dieser Woche vergab Washington Großaufträge an mehrere heimische Konzerne, darunter an Halliburton. Stevedoring Services erhielt den Zuschlag für das Management des Hafens in Umm Kasr. Vier US-Baukonzerne streiten um Aufträge in Höhe von 900 Mio. $. Die Wüste soll wieder blühen._

Kein Kommentar


----------



## technofreak (28 März 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,242241,00.html

IRAK-KONFLIKT
Feldzug der Fehlschläge


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Statt Beifall für einen Blitzsieg zu ernten, muss US-Präsident George W. Bush sein Volk auf einen langen und schmutzigen Krieg einschwören. Die massiven Bombardements haben bisher ihre Wirkung verfehlt, der Widerstandswillen der Iraker ist ungebrochen. Die Militärs räumten kleinlaut ein, dass sie auch im Feld ihre Gegner unterschätzt hätten. Derweil mühen sich die PR-Strategen, den weltweiten Protest zu dämmen und die zunehmende Zahl ziviler Opfer klein zu reden.



Das gab´s doch schon mal......

tf


----------



## Devilfrank (28 März 2003)

So langsam kommt die Katze aus dem Sack...
_WIEDERAUFBAU À LA RUMSFELD
Das Ausland soll die Zeche zahlen_
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,242403,00.html


----------



## technofreak (31 März 2003)

Selbst in der "christlichen" Partei wächst der Unmut über AM :

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,242774,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Den USA warf Lamers vor, den Krieg auf jeden Fall gewollt zu haben. Die Behauptung, die Amerikaner seien vom Irak bedroht, sei Unsinn. Der Krieg am Golf sei ein Präventivkrieg. "Den USA geht es um die Verwirklichung einer unipolaren hegemonialen Weltordnung", betonte der Bundestagsabgeordnete.



Es ist gefährlich Verbündeter der USA zu sein: "Friendly Fire"
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,242783,00.html

Wut über den Cowboy von al-Dair


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Der Konvoiführer, Leutnant Alex MacEwen, ist froh, dass der Krieg für ihn zu Ende ist:
> "Angriffe von Verbündeten waren immer eine meiner größten Ängste.
> Meine Freunde und meine Familie haben Witze darüber gemacht.
> *"Sorge Dich nicht um die Iraker, behalte lieber die Amis im Auge."*



tf


----------



## technofreak (31 März 2003)

Euronews bringt oft Bilder "No Comment" , dies gilt auch für diesen Beitrag: 
Junge Amerikaner lassen sich für den Krieg rekrutieren


			
				Euronews schrieb:
			
		

> Die US-Truppen brauchen Verstärkung und das nehmen sich die Amerikaner zu Herzen.
> In allen US-Bundesstaaten strömen junge Männer und Frauen zu Rekrutierbüros.
> Nach medizinischen und psychologischen Eignungstests schwören sie der Nation, *dem Präsidenten*
> und den künftigen Kommandeuren Treue. Für manche der neuen Soldaten ist ganz klar.
> ...


tf


----------



## Devilfrank (1 April 2003)

Kennen wir auch schon:
18.Februar 1943; Reichspropagandaminister Joseph Goebbels im Berliner Sportpalast: "Wollt ihr den totalen Krieg?" Die Menge jubelte ihm frenetisch zu. Ein paar Tage später schrieb Goebbels ziemlich nüchtern in sein Tagebuch: "Diese Stunde der Idiotie. Hätte ich gesagt, sie sollen aus dem dritten Stock des Columbus-Hauses springen, sie hätten es auch getan."

Kein weiterer Kommentar


----------



## Devilfrank (3 April 2003)

Satire an>>>

The Terminator 4 was born

http://www.gradis.net/xray.htm

Satire aus <<<


----------



## technofreak (3 April 2003)

Und die Geschäfte für den nächsten Krieg laufen an:

*Werbefeldzug der Waffenindustrie*

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,243126,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn im Irak der letzte Schuss gefallen ist, beginnt für die Handelsvertreter der Rüstungskonzerne die Hochsaison. Es geht darum, die Waffen zu verkaufen, die sich auf dem Schlachtfeld bewährt haben.
> 
> Washington - "Es gilt, das Eisen zu schmieden, solange es heiß ist", sagt ein mit der Branche vertrauter Analyst. Die Systeme, die sich in der Wüste durch Schlagkraft und Präzision ausgezeichnet hätten, würden nach dem Ende des Krieges einen wahren Nachfrageboom erleben.


Die Waffenlobby wird schon für den nächsten "Befreiungskrieg" sorgen....

tf


----------



## technofreak (3 April 2003)

Karasek verteidigt USA

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,243203,00.html

auch seine Literaturkritiken zeichneten sich schon früher (als Spiegel Mitarbeiter und als
 Mitglied des literarischen Quartetts) mehr durch Masse als durch Klasse aus....

tf


----------



## technofreak (4 April 2003)

Es gibt doch noch das andere Amerika: 

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,243310,00.html

_*POLIT-SATIREN AUS DEN USA*

Hohn und Spott für Bush und Co.

Von Per Hinrichs

Wer die Kriegsberichterstattung auf CNN oder Fox News verfolgt, glaubt, die USA befänden sich im Kriegsrausch. Doch die Amerikaner lassen sich nicht gleichschalten: Im Internet macht sich ätzende Kritik am Irak-Krieg breit - und die ist oft witziger und politischer als die Proteste hier zu Lande.
_


----------



## technofreak (7 April 2003)

Anglizismen sind "out"

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,243705,00.html

"Ohne dat jroße T wäre die deusche Sprache ohne  Saf´und Kraf´" 

no comment



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> ARABISCHE PRESSESCHAU
> "Die Wut wird nicht sterben"
> 
> Die libysche Zeitung "al-Jamhariya" macht sich demzufolge über ein anderes Schlachtfeld rund um Bagdad lustig: "Du nimmst die Fernbedienung, um die Dementis der Nachricht zu hören. Da siehst du den irakischen Informationsminister, der dir verkündet: 'Wir haben die Ungläubigen geschlagen' und sie seien jetzt vom Flughafen vertrieben worden. Auf einem anderen Kanal erzählt dir ein pensionierter General, dass der Flughafen der Schlüssel zur Schlacht um Bagdad ist. Auf dem nächsten Sender schwächt ein anderer pensionierter General die Bedeutung des Flughafens ab. Ein dritter pensionierter General sagt dir, dass man durch die Einnahme des Flughafens hinter die irakischen Verteidigungslinien gekommen sei. Ein vierter pensionierter General wird dich beruhigen, indem er sagt, dass dies vielleicht nur eine Falle für die Amerikaner ist, weil sie nun von den irakischen Verteidigern eingekreist und überfallen werden könnten. Wem glaubst du? Das Ziel des Krieges ist nicht der Überfall auf den Irak, sondern ein Angriff auf den Verstand der Iraker und Nichtiraker", schlussfolgert das Blatt.



irgendwie erinnert einen das an deutsches Fernsehen .............


----------



## Devilfrank (10 April 2003)

Der Machthunger im Amiland ist noch nicht gestillt:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,244098,00.html


----------



## Der Jurist (10 April 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Der Machthunger im Amiland ist noch nicht gestillt:
> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,244098,00.html





Pax americana  kann man dazu nur sagen.


----------



## technofreak (10 April 2003)

Und so sehen das die arabischen Staaten:

ARABISCHE PRESSESCHAU

"Sieg in Bagdad hat Appetit auf mehr gemacht"

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,244152,00.html

Und jetzt können die USA mal zeigen was von ihrem "Selbstbestimmungsrecht" zu halten ist:

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,244134,00.html

Wenn es um die Kurden geht,ist auf einmal keine Rede mehr davon...

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,244193,00.html

Wenn der Jubel vorbei ist und die Euphoriewolken verflogen sind:

Zitat:
Ökonomie der Angst

Von Carsten Matthäus

Der Krieg gegen Saddam Hussein und der Wiederaufbau des Irak verschlingen Milliarden - so viel ist sicher. Die Kosten der Unsicherheit aber, die dieser Feldzug verursacht hat, werden weitaus höher sein.


----------



## technofreak (11 April 2003)

Und weiter geht´s :

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,244267,00.html



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> EX-NATO-GENERAL CLARK
> 
> "Syrien muss mit einem Angriff rechnen"



und wo hören sie auf????????


----------



## Captain Picard (11 April 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> und wo hören sie auf????????



Am Ural. Die Stoßrichtung geht vom Atlantik über Frankreich, Deutschland unter Auslassung von Polen 
bis nach Rußland. Von Alaska her kommt die andere Heeresgruppe (West oder Ost ist dabei schon nicht mehr relevant.
Die Definition "Schurkenstaat" ist ja flexibel......

Irgendwie erinnert mich das langsam an die Borg, die "assimilieren" ja auch alles, was ihnen im Wege ist 
cp


----------



## technofreak (11 April 2003)

SADDAM-STADT
Kämpfe toben zwischen Schiiten und Saddam-Getreuen

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,244314,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sprecher der britischen Streitkräfte im Hauptquartier in Katar Al Lockwood sagte, die Plünderungen würden wie in Basra bald nachlassen.


Na klar wenn es nichts mehr zu plündern , hören die Plünderungen auf! 

Wie zynisch kann man eigentlich sein  :evil:

Aber da wird es einem doch warm ums Herz: 

HELDENSAGA
Jessica Lynchs Geschichte wird verfilmt

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,244281,00.html 

Merkwürdig, was aus den anderen Kriegsgefangenen geworden ist, kein einziges Wort, in keinem Presseartikel
wird irgendetwas darüber berichtet oder gesagt. Noch so ein Beispiel von Zynismus.

und es wird noch schrecklicher: 

Die dunkle Seite des "Sieges" 

Jetzt gilt das Gesetz des Dschungels


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Anarchie und Chaos nehmen im Irak ein täglich größeres Ausmaß an. Fielen die zahllosen Plünderer zunächst über öffentliche Gebäude her, machen sie jetzt auch vor ihren eigenen Nachbarn nicht mehr Halt. Marodierende Banden ziehen bewaffnet durch die Straßen der Großstädte und nehmen sich, was sie wollen.* Die Besatzer sind hilflos.*


Davon will der Herr George "Dabbelju" Bush nichts wissen, das könnte ja den Glorienschein verderben.
tf


----------



## technofreak (18 April 2003)

Wo sind die Massenvernichtungswaffen: 

Neue These:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,245443,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Kolumnistin der "New York Times" spann den Faden prompt weiter und verwies darauf, dass der als eitel bekannte Saddam schon immer eine Schwäche für kosmetische Verschönerungen gezeigt habe. Man denke nur daran, dass er 1998 bei den Uno als "dringend benötigte medizinische Mittel" Ausrüstung zum Fettabsaugen und für Haartransplantationen angefordert habe.
> 
> Saddams Wunsch nach kosmetischer Veränderung, so fuhr die Autorin fort, könnte auch erklären, warum bisher keine Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak gefunden worden seien.* Vermutlich habe Saddam alles gelagerte Nervengift nicht für chemische Waffen, sondern für die Herstellung des Schönheitsmittels Botox verwendet.*


----------



## Captain Picard (19 April 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,245445,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> DEMOS IN BAGDAD
> Zehntausende Iraker fordern den Abzug der USA
> "Verlasst unser Land. Wir wollen Frieden." Mit Plakaten wie diesem haben zehntausende Irakis in Bagdad gegen die Präsenz der US-Truppen protestiert.



So hat der "Herr" Bush das wohl nicht vorgestellt, wieder nix mit den jubelnden Massen zu Ehren von Dabbelju:

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,245449,00.html



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Ringen um den Frieden: Alle Artikel
> ANRAINER-GIPFEL IN RIAD
> "Besatzer sollen abziehen"
> Die Vereinten Nationen sollen eine zentrale Rolle beim Wiederaufbau des Iraks spielen. Amerikaner und Briten dagegen mögen doch schleunigst aus dem Land verschwinden. Das zumindest haben jetzt die Nachbarländer des Irak bei einer Konferenz in Saudi-Arabien gefordert.



Und wie will er jetzt die Anwesenheit seiner Besatzungstruppen rechtfertigen, damit seine Sponsorfirmen
ungestört der Irak ausbeuten können ?? Selbst wenn seine "Inspektoren" von ihnen selbst gelegte "Ostereier" finden? 
cp


----------



## Devilfrank (19 April 2003)

So die Sore wird aufgeteilt:
http://www.ftd.de/ub/in/1050585503976.html?nv=lnetn
680 000 000 $ das nenn ich doch mal ein nettes Taschengeld.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 April 2003)

Die USA werden den Tag noch verfluchen, an dem sie einmarschiert sind: 

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,245911,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Schiitische Religionsgelehrte greifen nach der Macht
> 
> Während die USA im Irak erste Schritte zur Wiederherstellung der öffentlichen Ordnung unternehmen, haben die Anhänger der schiitischen Religionsgelehrten inoffiziell bereits vereinzelt staatliche Funktionen übernommen.


Einen Wolf zu erschlagen relativ einfach, einen Heuschreckenschwarm kann man nicht einfach erschiessen.....

cp


----------



## technofreak (30 April 2003)

*BLAIRS WELTPOLITIK
Tritte für den Schoßhund*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,246838,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die Diskussion für Blair nicht einfach verlief, schien festzustehen, doch die
> wahre Bestrafung sollte erst in der anschließenden Pressekonferenz folgen.
> 
> "Wo ist Saddam?", fragte Putin rhetorisch. *"Wo ist sein Arsenal - wenn es denn wirklich eines gab?" *
> ...


Ja wo sind sie denn, selbst beim Ostereiersuchen nix gefunden....


----------



## technofreak (5 Mai 2003)

*Wir haben nicht gelogen, aber ...*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,247269,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> US-MILITÄRS ZU MASSENVERNICHTUNGSWAFFEN
> *"Wir haben nicht gelogen, aber ..."*
> In der Öffentlichkeit gibt sich US-Präsident Bush weiter zuversichtlich: Früher oder später werde man im Irak
> Massenvernichtungswaffen finden. Doch selbst führende US-Militärs räumen inzwischen ein, dass die USA
> aus ganz anderen Gründen in den Krieg zogen als öffentlich angegeben.


schon vor mehreren Monaten gab es Onkel Powells Märchenstunde: 
http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/special/irak/14127/1.html


			
				Telepolis schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts als die Wahrheit oder Onkel Powells Märchenstunde?
> Goedart Palm   06.02.2003
> Endlich präsentiert die US-Regierung dem UNO-Sicherheitsrat "Beweise"


Wie war das mit der Wahrheit, da gab´s mal den ersten Kanzler des Nachkriegsdeutschland:
Als Nachilfe: Konrad Adenauer
http://www.etika.com/deutsch5/5d511.htm


> *Wie mein Freund Pferdmenges unterscheide ich drei Stufen der Wahrheit: die einfache Wahrheit, die reine Wahrheit, die lautere Wahrheit. (Juli 1957)*


Da hat wohl George "dabbelju" Bush sich kräftig von inspirieren lassen unk:


----------



## technofreak (9 Mai 2003)

NACHKRIEGS-IRAK
EU-Kommissar wirft USA Öl-Imperialismus vor

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,247936,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Den Verdacht, sie verfolgten mit dem Krieg gegen den Irak lediglich die Kontrolle über die Öl-Reserven des Wüstenstaats, konnten die USA nie ausräumen. Jetzt machte sich der für Entwicklungshilfe zuständige dänische EU-Kommissar Poul Nielson ein Bild vor Ort - und erneuerte den Vorwurf in ungekannter Schärfe.
> Nielson sagte am Freitag nach seiner Rückkehr von einem dreitägigen Besuch im Irak im dänischen Rundfunk: "Ich glaube, dass die USA durch diese Sache auf dem Weg zur Opec-Mitgliedschaft sind. Sie wollen das Öl behalten." Es sei sehr schwer, eine andere Interpretation für das Verhalten der Amerikaner zu finden.


Kein Kommentar erforderlich


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Mai 2003)

Die Stunde de Wahrheit:

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,248253,00.html



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> *Erfolgloser Abgang der Elite-Schnüffler
> 
> Sie waren die Hoffnungsträger Amerikas. Mit modernstem Gerät sollten die Experten der 75th Exploitation
> Task Force Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak aufspüren und der US-Regierung damit nachträglich
> ...



Nicht mal für ein bißchen Beweisfälschung hats gelangt:   
Und der Märchenonkel kommt demnächst nach Deutschland, die Übertragung davon
im Anschluß an Käpten Blaubär, aber der ist wenigstens lustig  

cp


----------



## Devilfrank (14 Mai 2003)

Die wahren Gründe für den Krieg gegen den Irak:
http://www.pm-online.de/de/wissensnews/wn_id579.htm


----------



## technofreak (14 Mai 2003)

@Devilfrank
der Link funzt nicht (mehr?)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,248560,00.html



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> *US-UMFRAGE ZU IRAK
> 
> Amerikaner bescheinigen Bush Schummelei*



Selbst die Amis glauben es nicht mehr  :unbekannt:


----------



## Devilfrank (14 Mai 2003)

Hm, schade wegen dem Link...
Gestern tat er´s noch


----------



## Heiko (14 Mai 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, schade wegen dem Link...
> Gestern tat er´s noch


:gruebel:
Was könnte daran denn noch besser funktionieren?


----------



## technofreak (14 Mai 2003)

Na, daß er jetzt wieder geht, gestern ging er eben nicht, Sonnenflecken oder andere Gründe


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Mai 2003)

Und immer noch wird nach der Rechtfertigung für den Krieg gesucht:

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,249778,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> *STREIT ZWISCHEN CIA UND PENTAGON
> Die verzweifelte Suche nach dem Kriegsgrund*
> 
> Der Feldzug gegen den Irak ist beendet, der Kleinkrieg zwischen CIA und Pentagon nimmt an Schärfe zu.
> ...


----------



## virenscanner (24 Mai 2003)

Auch wenn ich mich "normalerweise" nicht beteiligen würde:

"Man(n)" wird "etwas"  "finden"....

...  Da bin ich mir recht sicher...


----------



## technofreak (28 Mai 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,250705,00.html



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> FRUST IN BAGDAD
> 
> US-Soldaten haben genug vom Irak
> 
> ...



Na, so langsam macht das Kriegsspielen keinen Spass mehr, jetzt kommt das dicke Ende.....
Bombenschmeissen und mit Panzern schiessen ist halt einfacher als Frieden stiften.


----------



## technofreak (2 Juni 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,251224,00.html



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> STREIT UM IRAK-KRIEGSGRUND
> "Die Basis des Irak-Kriegs ist Betrug"
> Ehemalige US-Geheimdienstprofis zweifeln öffentlich an der Behauptung des Weißen Hauses,
> das Irak-Regime von Saddam Hussein habe Massenvernichtungswaffen besessen.
> ...



Typisch, das hat Amerikaner noch nie interessiert, Hauptsache der Spritpreis stimmt  :evil:


----------



## Devilfrank (2 Juni 2003)

...und auf einmal geht der große George wieder auf Schmusekurs mit dem ach so bösen Europa.
Wahrscheinlich haben seine Wirtschaftsberater mal Klartext geredet.
Die Suppe, die wir dann alle mit auslöffeln dürfen, wird sehr salzig sein.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Juni 2003)

The lighter side of Irak  :bandit 

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,250880,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> HERRLICH DÄMLICH
> Gerhard, Gaddafi und ihre Wieselfreunde
> Freunde, Landsleute, Patrioten: Lang habt ihr warten müssen, bis sich zur einmaligen Kartensammlung
> "Die meistgesuchten Iraker" nun auch "Das Spiel der Wiesel" gesellte. Auf 54 Karten äußern
> Amerikas Erzfeinde Intelligentes - und das ist bekanntlich unverzeihlich.


----------



## technofreak (3 Juni 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,251291,00.html



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> KRIEGSGRUND-DEBATTE
> Das Schweigen der Europäer
> 
> Die Bedrohung durch irakische Massenvernichtungswaffen stellt sich mehr und mehr als Propagandagespenst heraus.
> ...



Vorher große Klappe und hinterher in den A... kriechen  :evil:


----------



## technofreak (12 Juni 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,252604,00.html



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Der Widerstand der Iraker gegen die Besatzer wächst: Konvois geraten
> in Hinterhalte, ein Apache-Hubschrauber wurde abgeschossen, fast jede Nacht kommt
> es zu Angriffen auf US-Soldaten. In der größten Militäroperation seit Ende des Krieges versuchen
> die Amerikaner den irakischen Partisanenkrieg zu ersticken.



Bomben zu werfen ist einfacher als Frieden zu stiften.....


----------



## Raimund (12 Juni 2003)

*Iraq*

An George Walker und seinen Rummsfeld:

Viele Gruesse aus Saigon (1975)!

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Juni 2003)

Falls es noch jemals Zweifel an der Lügerei gegeben haben sollte: 

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,253068,00.html



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> *Blairs Big Bluff*
> Während US-Sonderkommandos im Irak vergeblich nach Saddam Husseins schrecklichen
> Massenvernichtungswaffen suchen, wird in London immer deutlicher: *Tony Blair hat die Briten
> mit dubiosen und manipulierten Geheimdienstinformationen in den Irak-Krieg getrieben. *
> ...


cp


----------



## Devilfrank (20 Juni 2003)

Gesiegt und doch nicht gewonnen...
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,253779,00.html

Und das Nachspiel könnte "teuer" werden.
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,253746,00.html
http://www.ftd.de/pw/in/1055680389263.html?nv=lnen


----------



## technofreak (30 Juni 2003)

Es ist doch immer wieder faszinierend, wie lange es schon die klassische Kriegspropaganda gibt :
http://www.unmoralische.de/zitate2/Zitate_P.htm


> Lord Ponsonby (brit. Diplomat) um 1850
> * Prinzipien der Kriegspropaganda:
> 1.Wir haben diesen Krieg nicht gewollt.
> 2.Personifizierung des Feindes.
> ...


Als ob es gestern wäre.......
tf


----------



## technofreak (4 Juli 2003)

Und hier als Vergleich die heutige Lügenmaschinerie:

http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/special/irak/15115/1.html



			
				Telepolis schrieb:
			
		

> Das verräterische Microsoft-Dossier
> 
> Florian Rötzer   04.07.2003
> 
> ...



und die sogenannte "freie Presse", einst der Stolz des "freien" Amerikas:
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,255765,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> KRIEGSBERICHTERSTATTUNG IN DEN USA
> 
> "Das ist, als wenn Kühe wiederkäuen"
> 
> Wissenschaftliche Studien bestätigen: Die US-Medien haben sich im Irak-Krieg nahezu kritiklos auf die Seite der Regierung geschlagen.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,255758,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> BUSHS "GOOGLE"-SUCHE
> *Schützenhilfe von Dr. Seltsam*
> SPIEGEL ONLINE deckt auf: Der amerikanische Präsident hielt sich bei einer Suche nach Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak an einen geheimen Plan. Im Grunde musste er dafür bei "Google" nur die Stichwörter "Weapons of Mass Destruction" eingeben.
> Anweisungen für George W. Bush
> ...



cp


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,256658,00.html



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> US-PROBLEME IM IRAK
> Die Nato soll helfen
> 
> Der Krieg ist längst vorbei, doch fast täglich sterben amerikanische Soldaten im Irak. Dem Senat in Washington wird das jetzt zu bunt. Präsident Bush soll die Nato um Hilfe bitten, forderte das Oberhaus des Kongresses in einer Resolution - und sparte nicht mit Kritik an der Regierung.
> ...



Aja, jetzt entsinnt man sich der Europäer, beim Geldverdienen war noch keine Rede davon, aber wenn die Zeche zu teuer wird, beim 
Kopfhinhalten, beim Aufräumen des Schlachtfeldes , da entsinnt man sich der "Bundesgenossen"  :evil:


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juli 2003)

*Der amerikanische Präsident ein Hellseher?*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,257556,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Bush soll die CIA ignoriert haben
> 
> Die Affäre in den USA wegen möglicher Uran-Käufe des Irak in Afrika nimmt immer bizarrere
> Ausmaße an. Offenbar berichtete US-Präsident Bush schon über entsprechende
> irakische Bemühungen, *bevor dem Geheimdienst CIA dazu überhaupt Dokumente vorlagen. *



cp


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Juli 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.ftd.de/pw/in/1048711359547.html?nv=lnen
> 
> _Der Krieg gegen Saddam hat mit Öl nichts zu tun, beteuerte die US-Regierung vor dem Einmarsch. Wenn man den perfekten Einsatz der Feuerwehr mit der stockenden Hilfe für die irakischen Dörfer und Städte vergleicht, fällt es schwer, dies zu glauben. Während in Safwan Tausende zu verdursten drohen, werden für Löscharbeiten Millionen Liter Wasser problemlos in die Wüste gekarrt.
> 
> ...




Neeeeiiiiiiin der Krieg hat mit dem irakischen Öl überhaupt nichts zu tun...
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,257896,00.html


----------



## technofreak (28 Juli 2003)

*Der verlorene Frieden*

http://www.spiegel.de/sptv/thema/0,1518,257937,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> *Der verlorene Frieden: Rückblick auf den Krieg im Irak*
> 
> Der Aufmarsch am Golf und die amerikanisch-britische Intervention im Irak waren das beherrschende
> internationale Ereignis des zurückliegenden Halbjahres, dem der SPIEGEL zahlreiche Titel widmete.
> ...


http://www.xxp.tv
Empfang siehe:
http://www.xxp.tv/ueberuns/
tf


----------



## Raimund (8 August 2003)

*Neues vom Irak-Krieg*

 
neue Informationen über den Bush-Krieg:

http://www.welt.de/data/2003/08/07/149577.html

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## technofreak (25 August 2003)

Ein weiters "Märchen" aus dem Busch entlarvt:

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,262727,00.html



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> *US-KRIEGSPROPAGANDA
> 
> Das Märchen von der giftspritzenden Drohne*
> 
> ...


tf


----------



## Captain Picard (31 August 2003)

Und es geht weiter:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,263754,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> "Keine Belege gefunden"
> Jetzt nährt selbst der britische Außenminister Jack Straw Zweifel an der Existenz von
> Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak - dem Hauptkriegsgrund für die USA und Großbritannien.
> Und der Nachfolger von Uno-Chefinspektor Hans Blix kann nichts erkennen,
> "was einen Krieg gerechtfertigt hätte."


und der große Kriegsherr Bush wird seines "Sieges" auch nicht froh:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,263743,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> HEIMATFRONT USA
> Bush in der Krise
> Die Zahl der im Irak getöteten amerikanischen Soldaten erhöht sich im Wochentakt,
> die drohende Defizitsumme des US-Haushalts fast täglich: Gerade zurück aus dem Urlaub,
> ...


cp


----------



## technofreak (9 September 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,264873,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> *Rummy the Dummy*
> Lange lang ließ George W. Bush seinen Verteidigungsminister bei der Planung des Nachkriegs-Irak
> gewähren. "Fünf Monate lang konnte er machen, was er wollte, und fünf Monate lang sagte
> er, alles sei prima. Das erwies sich als Fehler", schrieb der konservative Publizist Williams Kristol
> ...


tf


----------



## Der Jurist (9 September 2003)

Dieter Hildebrandt: "Was ist schon von einem Verteidigungsminister zu erwarten, der *Rumms*feld heißt?"


----------



## technofreak (23 September 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,264545,00.html


> *Der große Bluff *
> 
> Vor knapp sechs Monaten griffen die USA den Irak an, deklariert als Feldzug gegen den Terror,
> gestützt auf "Fakten und Beweise". Doch heute zeigt sich ein anderes Bild:
> ...



Auch der deutsche Beitrag darf nicht fehlen...
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,264546,00.html


> "Die Bedrohung durch Saddam Hussein und seine Massenvernichtungswaffen
> ist real." Angela Merkel, 8. Februar 2003.



tf


----------



## Der Jurist (23 September 2003)

Das kommt davon und lässt hoffen: http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,266834,00.html


Schön brav sein und immer alles dem Papi nachmachen: Nur eine Amtszeit!


----------



## technofreak (27 September 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,267520,00.html

und weiter geht die Talfahrt, so plumpe Lügerei läßt sich auf Dauer eben doch nicht durchhalten,
wenn das Siegesgeschrei vorbei ist , kommt der graue Kater mit dem Brummschädel.



> *Bush und Blair auf Talfahrt*
> 
> Der US-Präsident und der britische Premier verlieren rapide an Popularität. Nur noch 50 Prozent
> aller Amerikaner bescheinigen George W. Bush eine gute Amtsführung - das ist der niedrigste
> ...


----------



## Raimund (27 September 2003)

*Neues aus Bush-Country*



Nachdem der Gerhard nun auch nach der Angela den Anus des "Freundes" inspizieren durfte.

Wie Du mir, so ich Dir:

http://onnachrichten.t-online.de/c/09/84/37/984372.html

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## technofreak (27 September 2003)

Und noch ein Schmankerl aus der US-Hysterieküche:
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,267530,00.html



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> *PENTAGON*
> 
> Schottische Whisky-Brennerei als Chemiewaffenfabrik verdächtigt
> 
> ...



Also Vorsicht Whiskytrinker, nicht daß ihr aus Versehen eine Chemiebombe schluckt  unk:


----------



## technofreak (3 Oktober 2003)

Und weiter geht die Suche 

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/debatte/0,1518,268149,00.html


> *MASSENVERNICHTUNGSWAFFEN
> Die Amerikaner müssen weitersuchen*
> Eigentlich hat er nichts gefunden, aber das wíll die US-Regierung nicht hören. Deshalb lässt David Kay
> vom CIA in seinem Bericht über Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak Platz für Spekulationen.
> ...


Kommentar überflüssig.....

tf


----------



## technofreak (6 Oktober 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,268579,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Bush legitimiert israelischen Angriff auf Syrien
> 
> Nach dem israelischen Luftangriff auf ein mutmaßliches Terror-Camp hat US-Präsident Bush
> Israels Recht auf Selbstverteidigung bekräftigt.



da brauchen wir ja wohl nicht mehr lange auf die nächste "Vorwärtsverteidigung" zu warten....

tf


----------



## technofreak (28 Oktober 2003)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=13520&highlight=vietnam#13520
Posting vom* Fr, 21.03.2003, 00:49   *


> Als zweiten Thread zu den aktuellen Ereignissen:
> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,241332,00.html
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist doch seltsam , daß das was man sich damals schon an fünf Fingern abzählen konnte  konnte , damals als 
Schwarzmalerei abqualifiziert wurde
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,271610,00.
*Dienstag,  28.10.2003 *


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Bushs Vietnam
> 
> Die tödlichen Attacken im Irak stürzen George W. Bush in eine tiefe Krise. Im Weißen Haus
> macht sich Verzweiflung breit, der US-Präsident schottet sich ab und konzentriert alle
> ...


tf


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Oktober 2003)

Auch sonst ein seltsamer Vogel:

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,271659,00.html


----------



## Raimund (28 Oktober 2003)

*George Walker*

@jurist,

... kann man auch hier nachlesen:

http://politicalhumor.about.com/library/blbushisms.htm

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## technofreak (30 Oktober 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,271900,00.html


> US-HEIMATSCHUTZ-MINISTER
> 
> Gigant mit angeknackstem Selbstbewusstsein
> Immer neue Anschläge, immer mehr tote Soldaten - der Guerilla-Krieg im Irak hat die Amerikaner
> ...


Die Brötchen werden immer kleiner gebacken, leider müssen wir letztendlich die Suppe ,
 die  der Amateurkoch da angerührt und hat überkochen lassen, mit auslöffeln   

tf


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2003)

*Irak & Co*

Moin

Demnächst heißt Deutschland Finnland II. :stumm:  :stumm: 
Die ersten Nachtigallen kann man schon hören in Reden wie:
"...eigentlich waren wir gegen diesen Krieg, aber es kann nicht in Europas Interesse liegen diese Region sich selbst zu überlassen....... :gruebel: 

M.f.G.

Stan


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,273712,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Fahnenflucht der US-Medien*
> Selbst die schießfreudigen US-Medien werden immer kriegskritischer. Tote Soldaten
> beherrschen die Schlagzeilen, Exposés enthüllen Versäumnisse der Regierung,
> der Milliardär George Soros finanziert gar eine Anti-Kriegs-Kampagne. Ein Menetekel für
> Präsident Bush: *So begann auch das Ende des Vietnamkriegs.*



http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,273740,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> *Immer mehr Iraker werden zu Saddam-Anhängern*
> Düstere Worte vom US-Geheimdienst: Präsident George W. Bush könne im Irak scheitern,
> die Lage gerate außer Kontrolle, der Übergangsrat sei inkompetent und korrupt.
> Zudem wende sich das Volk zunehmend von den Amerikanern ab. Nun will das
> Weiße Haus die Regierungsgewalt möglichst schnell an die Iraker übergeben.



Eins ist sicher: George "dabbelju" Bush hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts aus der Geschichte der USA gelernt 
wie sollte er auch: er liest (laut eigenem Bekunden) keine Bücher..
Im Nachhinein: Sein Vater war schlauer, der hat sich trotz damals großer Kritik 
zurückgezogen....
cp


----------



## Heiko (13 November 2003)

Ich les grade "Stupid white men" von Michael Moore (Link).
Da gehen einem schon die Augen auf...


----------



## jupp11 (18 November 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,274286,00.html
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,274179,00.html
http://www.resistbush.org

Noch nie war ein US-Präsident so unbeliebt , wenn nicht sogar verhaßt bei seinen treuesten Vasallen


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl Blair erklärte, es sei für Bush "genau der richtige Zeitpunkt zu kommen",
> kann der Auftritt seines Freundes dem Premier nur schaden. "Er wird die Leute daran erinnern,
> was sie Blair am meisten übel nehmen: nämlich dass er mit den Vereinigten Staaten
> im Irak in den Krieg gezogen ist", sagt der Politologe Anthony King von der Essex University.
> *Laut aktueller Meinungsumfrage stimmt nur ein Fünftel der Briten Bushs Irak-Politik zu.*


jupp


----------



## Captain Picard (18 November 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,274423,00.html

und jetzt im Stil Israels:


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> *Angriffe mit zehnfacher Feuerkraft*
> Mit schweren Bomben aus der Luft, mit dem Beschuss durch Haubitzen und Granatwerfern
> geht die US-Armee weiter massiv gegen Aufständische im Irak vor. Die neue Strategie der
> Amerikaner in der Operation "Wütendes Feuer": *die komplette Zerstörung von Gebäuden.*


cp


----------



## technofreak (28 November 2003)

Die ist mein letztes Posting zu diesem Thema, da es frustrierend ist, die immer neuen Links zu Beiträgen  über die 
Unfähigkeit , Überheblichkeit und Arroganz der einzigen Supermacht dieser Erde zu posten:
Als Abschluß:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,k-4025,00.html
dies ist anscheinend ein Sammelthread, der alle vom Spiegel On-Line publizierten Beiträge auflistet.

Die letzte Dokumentation der Unfähigkeit der gesamten Bush-Administration
 (wow!!! 2 Stunden in höchster  Geheimhaltung und ab wie ein geölter Blitz hat er sich im Irak aufgehalten) 
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,275952,00.html


> US-Division rechnet mit Nachkriegspolitik ab
> Ein interner Bericht der 3. Infanteriedivision offenbart die Konzeptionslosigkeit
> der US-Armee nach dem Sturz Saddam Husseins. Demnach ließen Soldaten aus Unsicherheit Plünderungen zu.
> ......
> ...


Wann hätten jemals Amerikaner sich Gedanken über den Rest der Erdbevölkerung gemacht?
  Sie sind der Nabel und Mittelpunkt der Erde, warum soll einen das interessieren,
 was andere Menschen denken? Bei meinen eigenen längeren  Aufenthalten in USA habe ich diese
 Mischung aus Ignoranz , Unwissenheit und Überheblichkeit zur Genüge kennengelernt .


----------



## jupp11 (22 Dezember 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,279468,00.html

Da sind sie wieder: *Die Gutmenschen*  :evil: 
Wo waren sie als Saddam fast eine  Million Menschen in einem 10-jährigen Krieg am Schluß 
durch Giftgas massakrierte, wo waren sie als Kuweit überfallen 
wurde? Bettlaken aus den Fenstern , weil einem der schlimmsten Schlächter  aller Zeiten 
nach Hitler, Stalin,Pol Pot, Milosewitsch Einhalt geboten wurde. Eine  Speichelprobe gilt als das höchste
 aller menschlichen  Verbrechen, daß jemanden angetan werden kann.

Was zählen da unzählige geschlachtete Opfer eines  der schlimmsten Tyrannen und Dikatoren
des 20. Jahrhundert , der nicht mal  vor dem Meuchelmord an eigenen Familienmitgliedern zurückschreckte.

http://magazine.orf.at/report/int/sendungen/991006/991006_1.htm


> ...daß man lernen wird, ein gesundes Selbstbewußtsein zu haben und es nicht so ist,
> wie Churchill einmal gesagt hat, daß man die Deutschen entweder an der Kehle hat oder
> an den Füßen - sondern auf gleicher Ebene, das wäre schön.





			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> *Mit jeder Stellungnahme verschwand der brutale Massenmörder
> immer weiter in der Ferne,* während der gequälte Mensch immer näher heran rückte,
> einer, der zuletzt wie eine Ratte in einem Loch leben musste, der erniedrigt und
> gedemütigt wurde und für den dieselbe Unschuldsvermutung gelten sollte, wie für
> ...



jupp


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2004)

*Ein Insider packt aus*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,281466,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> *Ein Insider packt aus*
> Der geschasste US-Finanzminister O'Neill bringt seinen früheren Dienstherren in Bedrängnis.
> In einem TV-Interview gestern Abend und in einem Buch wirft er George W. Bush vor, er habe
> den Irak-Krieg von Anfang an geplant. In beispielloser Weise entblößt er den Regierungsstil des
> ...



Wer jetzt noch nicht ins Grübeln gerät, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen....

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=25297#25297


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Fact bleibt, dass sich die USA doch sehr merkwürdig verhalten haben,
> lügen und betrügen, dass die Schwarte nur so kracht (Und Blair macht tüchtig mit) und jetzt von
> uns verlangen, dass wir alles glauben.
> Und das bei erheblichen Widersprüchlichkeiten.



cp


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Februar 2004)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,284788,00.html


> IRAKKRIEG
> 
> Powell bekommt Skrupel
> 
> ...



dazu dieser passende Beitrag:
http://www.uni-kassel.de/fb10/frieden/regionen/Irak/wetzel.html
in dem auch ein gewisser 
Herr Biermann erwähnt wird, der bis zum heutigen Tage (im SWR zu hören)
von der Bedrohung durch Massenvernichtungswaffen rumdröhnt. Wenn es demnächst bereits 
als Grund für einen Präventivkrieg taugt 
ein Staat *könnte* Waffen herstellen, dann gute Nacht...


> Die vorgeschobenen Gründe
> 
> Nachdem die Kriegsplaner zu dem Schluß kamen, daß ein Krieg gegen den Irak auch
> ohne Zustimmung und Zugeständnisse gegenüber arabischen Staaten zu führen ist -
> ...




Ist doch bemerkenswert, daß jetzt beide Bush und Blair Kommissionen einsetzen,
die die Geheimdienstinformationen überprüfen sollen


----------



## technofreak (5 Februar 2004)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,285058,00.html

No comment


----------



## Telekomunikacja (9 September 2005)

*Re: Wir haben nicht gelogen, aber ...*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,247269,00.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kleiner Nachtrag - spät, wenn nicht zu spät:
*"Powell bedauert Irak-Rede im UNO-Sicherheitsrat. Ex-Minister bezeichnet eigene Ansprache als 'Schandfleck'"*
*"'Schandfleck' im Lebenslauf. Powell bedauert seine Irak-Rede"*


----------



## Captain Picard (9 September 2005)

Volker Pispers in seinem  Programm "Bis neulich":  

"Putins Kommentar: ich hätte die Waffen  gefunden..."  

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volker_Pispers
http://www.odinprawda.de/OdinKultur/Patat_2003/Volker_Pispers/volker_pispers.html
http://www.unmoralische.de/pispers.htm


> ... die Wahlen sind frei, kostenlos, manche sagen sogar, sie sind umsonst...





> Was erwarten sie denn noch? Ein Volk, das sich alkoholfreies Bier aufschwatzen läßt, das greift auch zu einer kompetenzfreien Regierung.





> Aber da wir in Deutschland leben, glauben immer noch 46 Prozent der Befragten, da muß wohl die Erststimme die entscheidende Stimme sein. Von diesen Idioten lebt die FDP seit 26 Jahren.
> soviel zu den Aussichten der anstehenden Wahl





> Ich sehe das sogar so: Wenn einer gewählt wird, der verspricht, daß die Steuern auf gar keinen Fall erhöht werden, und drei Monate nach der Wahl werden die Steuern plötzlich doch erhöht, dann sollten fairerweise nur die höhere Steuern zahlen, die das angekreuzt haben.


soviel zu den Erwartungen auf die anstehenden Wahlen...

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Januar 2006)

Chronologie des Irakkriegs:
Massenvernichtungswaffen oder Erdöl ?

cp


----------



## DNA2 (16 Januar 2006)

... irgendwo habe ich neulich den Begriff
"Massenverschwindungswaffen"
gehört - der trifft's ...
:rotfl:


----------



## Adele (17 Januar 2006)

Und wenn die USA das Erdöl aus dem Irak verfeuert haben, bezieht Busch die deutsche Nordee nebst Ölplattformen mit in seine "Achse des Bösen ein"....

   :evil:


----------



## stieglitz (17 Januar 2006)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn die USA das Erdöl aus dem Irak verfeuert haben, bezieht Busch die deutsche Nordee nebst Ölplattformen mit in seine "Achse des Bösen ein"....
> 
> :evil:


Da geht eher das Nordsee-Öl aus als das im Iran.
Die USA müsste sich dann eher auf das Russen-Gas konzentrieren, das reicht länger. Und einschlägige Erfahrung hat Busch mit einem gewissen G.S., als leitender Angestellter dort, bereits auf anderem Gebiet gesammelt.


----------



## Adele (17 Januar 2006)

War ja nur so 'ne Idee..... :knuddel:


----------

